# Is Neutering My Male GSD a Good Thing?



## drdexter33 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi there.

I have a male GSD who is approaching 2 years of age.

I take him to daycare a couple of times a week and I've been informed that he is starting to exhibit mating behavior by mounting other females obsessively as well as showing some very aggressive behavior towards some of the other male dogs, as last week, he pinned another dog although did not bite him.

He also appears, at times, to be very aggressive towards other dogs while walking/running, which I work with him on, but probably need to do this more frequently as well as getting him some additional training.

My vet, who we'll call Dr. Delilah, as well as the girls at the vet's office and the girls at the daycare (I'm starting to see a pattern here), seem to be very adamant that the best thing for my buddy is to have him neutered for not only behavioral reasons but for health reasons as well.

I tend to question the motives of people who seem to so adamant towards the c-word as a solution, especially after reading and researching posts in this forum finding very little consensus.

So I am now even more confused about what's best for him...

As an aside, on a somewhat humorous-armchair-psychological-philosophical viewpoint, why does it seem to me that these women are so interested in emasculating my best friend?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm shocked the day care allows an intact male. The ones around me only allow them up to 6 months of age.

The truth is, the mating behaviors will lessen and aggression towards and from other males will decline as well. I have an intact male, but he doesn't go to day care or socialize with other dogs when I'm not around. I can pretty easily control his aggression and mounting behavior but no one else can. If he was in a day care environment he would not listen to any of the handlers there. Now...if its a female in heat, near heat, just out of heat, the only thing that stops him is a leash and collar.

The health side affects are highly debated...most research will use very ambiguous words that don't tell you the exact increase or decrease in risk for disease a or b. It really starts to depend on your risk tolerance and if a 2% increase in risk is big enough for you to change your lifestyle.

At this point it sounds like you want to continue taking your boy to day care, personally I'm surprised they still allow you to bring your boy there. He's a huge risk for them when it comes to other owners and their dogs. If you want to continue to do off-leash, dog get togethers with other dogs, neutering is something to consider. I used to go to the dog park a lot, my boy grew up, started acting a bit more aggressive, wouldn't start a fight but would finish it. He does have dominant tendencies towards other dogs, which makes other dogs uncomfortable, so we just avoid strange dogs and dog park like areas. It's not a big deal, he doesn't need the dog on dog interaction from strange dogs, but it was something of a lifestyle change because I did enjoy watching him run around with other dogs and taking him to the dog park.


----------



## drdexter33 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.

Yes, they do allow neutered males, however they reserve the right to stop for particular dogs and while they love my boy, it's more of a pragmatic decision to keep all of the dogs safe including him.

So while I am struggling with this decision, I still want him to be socialized and don't like leaving him at home all day by himself, it sounds like this is something I need to do if I want to continue taking him there.

Thanks again.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

drdexter33 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Yes, they do allow neutered males, however they reserve the right to stop for particular dogs and while they love my boy, it's more of a pragmatic decision to keep all of the dogs safe including him.
> 
> ...


If you decide to keep him intact, do it for health reasons, not "avoiding making your dog less of a man." People suggesting you neuter has nothing to do with gender or sexuality or "immasculating your dog" and everything to do with the fact that if your dog is at daycare (and I'm with martemchik, I can't believe they allow an intact dog), he is not in your control 100% of the time. Your dog isn't going to be going, "oh, I'm less of a man now" if you neuter him... don't get drawn into anthropomorphizing.

Many veterinarians strongly advocate neutering, mostly because the majority of the owners they see are clueless about responsibly caring for an intact animal and avoiding "oops" litters. You should be able to have a serious discussion with them about the pros and cons about keeping him intact, however. As for health pros or cons, the literature is very conflicted. For every study that shows neutering is beneficial, there is another that shows neutering is harmful. It really boils down to a personal decision, what you feel is right for your dog health wise (NOT sexuality-wise, in terms of being "a man"), and what level of responsibility you feel you're up for. An intact animal requires a lot more management than a neutered one.


----------



## drdexter33 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for your response.

It was helpful.

I am guilty of anthropomorphizing him as well as misreading the intentions of those who are recommending neutering him I suppose, but it's kind of an emotional decision for me and it's tough since he has no clue of what's going on..

Silly I suppose...

What is the prognosis for recovery?

What can I expect when I bring him home?

Thanks..


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

A neuter surgery is an extremely simple and straight-forward procedure. You'll probably drop your man off in the morning and pick him up in the afternoon. Neutered dogs are usually discouraged from receiving baths and playing in water/playing rough for the first 7-14 days. At post-op you'll get the OK to go back to normal activity and that's it. Never have to worry about it again. Some clinics use pain meds, some don't. In exceptional cases he might have to wear a cone, but most don't.

Super fast, super easy, and rarely complicated (so long as both testicles are present). If you decide to do it, know that recovery is fast and has a very minimal amount of discomfort associated.

Just keep in mind that whatever emotions you feel towards your dogs testicles are YOUR emotions. He has no clue, he attributes NO value to them. He won't feel any 'less manly' or experience a stigma with other dogs. Let your choice be made by the research you do, not the emotions you project. It's tough to do!! We spend most of our days anthropomorphizing them, it's hard to step back and be logical.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I think it's a lot more important that he continue to be allowed to socialize in a healthy manner with other dogs. If being intact is getting in the way of that, a neuter is the better option .


----------



## drdexter33 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

Prostatitis (inflammation of the prostate) also occurs In intact males more often than neutered males...so there are some benefits other than preventing unwanted litters and behavioral problems.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Your dog will in no way be emasculated. That is YOU. Digs hold zero worth intellectually in their testicles. He won't notice they are gone. He won't feel like less if a man. 

If the daycare is telling you to do it, and you want to continue taking him. Then consider it. 

That said, at 2 yo it is entirely possible that the hormones that created the behavior, and the allowance of the undesired behavior, have now made these things habits. It may no longer be about the hormones but that the dog has learned how to behave. Neutering may NOT Change anything at this point. He has learned and practiced these behaviors for two years. So they may not change. 

If you are unsure, maybe look into having someone come by in the middle of day to give him a good long walk. There are companies that do this. And then you can continue to socialize him but always under your supervision. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> at 2 yo it is entirely possible that the hormones that created the behavior, and the allowance of the undesired behavior, have now made these things habits. It may no longer be about the hormones but that the dog has learned how to behave. Neutering may NOT Change anything at this point. He has learned and practiced these behaviors for two years. So they may not change


This. 

From what I know, neutering helps with these things if done between 6 and 9 months. But at the same time it's advised to wait until 2 years to let them develop. 

I'm sure I'm going to get flamed for this but in my opinion neutering at best doesn't solve anything and at worst doesn't let them develop fully. 


ETA I didn't word this right, it does solve something in terms of not having accidental litters, I meant for aggression and dominant behaviors. 

Me personally if the daycare was the only reason I was thinking of neutering then I would find a way to do without daycare. But I'm biased lol I don't like the idea to begin with.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

One of the benefits that comes along with neutering your little man is he will be less inclined to get out and wander. Dogs can smell a female in heat a long long way away and will get out and travel if given 1/2 an opportunity. Once he gets clipped he will be less inclined to seek female companionship and roam. Generally that has been the reason we only take in large breed females who have been spayed. They never get the wanderlust or wander off in search of "companionship". Eliminating a possible accidental breeding is also way up on the list of good reasons to consider it. If he was a show dog and you had plans for him to sire litters of show puppies then that is a different scenario altogether. But for just a general best friend type of pet it is the decent and humane thing to do and may increase his life span while maybe preventing him from being hit by a car while roaming. Another consideration is an intact large dog like that on the roam is a more likely target of some gun happy red neck with no clue, you would not want that to happen to your best bud either. So it really depend on what you have the dog for and trust me he wont miss em if you decide to have it done. And he wont love you any less because of it either..

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## drdexter33 (Nov 1, 2011)

Does neutering change a dogs personality?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Based on my experience with my dog, I so totally disagree with "less inclined to wander" and all that BS. 

I have an intact 6 year old GSD in a backyard with 4ft. high fence. He could easily sail over it if chasing females in heat was a "given" as so many of you have suggested. It may be that *IF* he wasn't a virgin, *MAYBE ???* he'd be more inclined to seek females. I have no experience with that so I cannot comment on that point.

I will say that on walks, he definitely gives special nose attention to places peed on by females in heat but even that hasn't turned him into a wandering Romeo.

There are valid health reasons and social reasons for neutering however, promoting it as a means to modify a dog behavior or personality is misleading at best.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

drdexter33 said:


> Does neutering change a dogs personality?


No. Behaviorally they may become more biddable, and sexually dimorphic behaviors will lessen in intensity, and occasionally disappear altogether. Jake was neutered at 15 months and his roaming problem disappeared entirely. He became MUCH easier to work with as well. More focused, more attentive, less distractable, less bull-headed. YMMV, of course.

In terms of...goofiness, affection, desire to protect, etc, all those things that we typically attribute to personality, there were no changes.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

lalachka said:


> I'm sure I'm going to get flamed for this but in my opinion neutering at best doesn't solve anything and at worst doesn't let them develop fully. .


I agree totally!

I have done both over the years.....I will not neuter unless there is a health issue that requires such.

I believe responsible ownership alone prevents accidental breedings.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Saphire said:


> I agree totally!
> 
> I have done both over the years.....I will not neuter unless there is a health issue that requires such.
> 
> I believe responsible ownership alone prevents accidental breedings.


Lol I'm glad someone else feels this way. It seems like neutering/spaying these days is done without a thought, like it's an automatic thing to do. Yeah people say that dogs won't miss their balls and won't care if they're gone but same can be said for lots of other body parts. So lets cut them all off. 

as far as cancer, it can develop in many parts of the body, lets cut them all off as well as prevention. If my dog god forbid gets testicular cancer then I will neuter him but come on, neuter him so that he doesn't get cancer because the body part is not there??!! It seems like such weird thinking, why is everyone just going with it without giving it a second thought. 

And I don't believe anything the vets say on the subject, they're biased because they make money on it and sadly, a lot of the time that's the driving motivator for their decisions. Either that or I just got very unlucky with my vets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I am in complete agreement with Draugr's post. I had my GSD, Hans, neutered at 22 months. So far, it has helped in taking "the edge" off of his behavior. He has the same affectionate, enthusiastic, curious, fun-loving personality. However, it is much easier to get him to focus during training. It did calm him down and he seems to be able to pay attention and listen better.
It is not the complete answer to making the dog a well behaved animal- you must do that with training and consistency, but it has helped my dog in the above mentioned ways. While I am very happy to have had Hans neutered, I do personally believe it is best to let them get their growing done first.
To the OP, his surgery went without a hitch and I opted for a laser treatment that is supposed to facilitate healing, a shot for pain, as well as pain meds to give at home. Even being almost 2 years old, you would hardly have known he'd had any kind of procedure done and he had no problems with the incision. I was also told no baths for a couple of weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

if you dont want to neuter him then dont. but stop taking him to daycare and up his obedience work so that he learns to not be a jerk on leash when other dogs are around.. i posted somewhere maybe on another forum that some vets think neutering causes cancer in certain breeds but i cant find the link.. if you can be responsible and control him and have no incidents then leave it be


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

In my opinion neutering helps to eliminate a dogs behaviour around a female in heat or heat related issues ie. Wandering to find such dogs.

It does not stop a dog from pulling on a leash. Its not magic procedure that cures poor behaviour.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Saphire said:


> It does not stop a dog from pulling on a leash. Its not magic procedure that cures poor behaviour.


:thumbup:

The only universally guaranteed result of a neuter is the sudden absence of testicles. Everything else is relative.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Honestly, I've seen neutered males that still try to go for females in heat (my mom's lab mix is notorious for trying to mate despite being neutered since he was 5 months old). I've also seen unaltered males (my friend's male shepherd was only neutered last yr, and was always around Koda during her heat cycles) who would look for a moment before moving on.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Honestly, I've seen neutered males that still try to go for females in heat (my mom's lab mix is notorious for trying to mate despite being neutered since he was 5 months old). I've also seen unaltered males (my friend's male shepherd was only neutered last yr, and was always around Koda during her heat cycles) who would look for a moment before moving on.


True in one. My failed foster labradoodle came into our home intact at 14 mo while my housemate was fostering a bitch in heat. No interest. He was neutered ASAP, and now three years later he is the BEST stud dog I know. He is picky; he will mount once when my girls' eggs drop and once two days later and that's it. He's been used as a test dog on an AI female to see if she was ready. He will do his duty if permitted, and do it properly. Not a testicle to speak of and (to my knowledge) no previous experience. I like to think of him as 'training wheels' for my females. I'll never have to bring an inexperienced bitch into a breeding, lol.


----------

